# Tax on uk income



## Max786 (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone have any up to date information on my question.

I would like to know if tax will be payable on my income I earn in the UK from property rental. No retirement pension is involved. 

I will be paying tax on this in the UK before transferring it to Turkey as my main income to live on. I have been getting conflicting information. 

Surely if I pay in the UK I should not have to pay again.?

Is there any paperwork I should complete to avoid paying 2 times?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't really understand why you think you would ever end up paying tax twice in the UK.
So long as you can prove you are a non-UK resident you can apply under the non-resident landlord scheme by completing form NRL1 (PDF 71K).
If your application is successful this allows you to receive the rent from your letting agent without them deducting income tax. Kindly note that it doesn't actually stop you from being liable to pay tax as such, but you will have to complete a tax return and depending on your income vs. expenses you may not have to pay any (or not much) tax. For example, I have 3 modest properties in the UK that are rented out and I have to pay approximately 600 GBP per year in tax. I think you will find this link useful.
HM Revenue & Customs: The Non-resident Landlord Scheme


----------



## Max786 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.

With all due respect I did not say I would be paying tax twice in the UK. 

All your advice on this matter has already been implemented in the UK and application granted. 

My question is:-

If I have paid tax on my income in the UK will I have to pay again IN TURKEY when the monies are transferred to Turkey?

Any further advice on this would be appreciated.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Turkey is not taxing income received on non Turkish soil. You wont have to pay a penny.


----------



## Max786 (Nov 18, 2011)

belgarath said:


> Turkey is not taxing income received on non Turkish soil. You wont have to pay a penny.


Thanks for the reply. 
It is reassuring to know this.


----------

